# problemas al instalar el packet tracer

## deniawor

me queda solo por instalar el paquete packettracer del overlay poly-c y me sale el siguiente mensajeCalculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ~] app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027::poly-c  USE="-doc" LINGUAS="es -de -ru" 103,686 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 103,686 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

como puedo saber cual el problema para poder instalarlo, gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
> 
> 

 

si no tienes puesto eso en /etc/make.conf ponlo e intenta de nuevo, hay otras formas, y de memoria puedo meter la pata pero creo que puedes hacer: echo '=app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027' >>/etc/portage/package.license  

Prueba y si no te da resultado pon lo de arriba en /etc/make.conf.

----------

## deniawor

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027 from poly-c

!!! app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Fetch failed for 'app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027/temp/build.log'

 * To fetch sources you need cisco account which is available in case

 * you are cisco web-learning student, instructor or you sale cisco hardware, etc..  

 * 

 * 

 * After that point your browser at http://cisco.netacad.net/

 * login, go to PacketTracer image and download:

 * Packet Tracer v5.3 Application + Tutorial Generic links (tar.gz) file

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027:

 * Fetch failed for 'app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/packettracer-5.3.2.0027/temp/build.log'

 * To fetch sources you need cisco account which is available in case

 * you are cisco web-learning student, instructor or you sale cisco hardware, etc..

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes que descargar unos archivos manualmente. Te traduzco mas o menos lo que pone:

Para obtener los archivos fuente necesitas una cuenta cisco, que se puede conseguir si eres alumno de enseñanza por internet, profesor o vendes productos cisco, etc...

Cuando la tengas, ve a http://cisco.netacad.net/ , haz login, ve a PacketTracer image y descarga los archivos (tar.gz): Packet Tracer v5.3 Application + Tutorial Generic

----------

## deniawor

gracias

----------

